# URL automatic aggragating



## rab777hp (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi
I would like to download a series of URLs that all start with the same path, but just end in a different number, there is about a thousand pages, so I doing it manually is out of the question, I would prefer to do this with something like automator or applescript, but any way of doing this would be fine. Basically I need to generate a list of URLs, the adding 1 to the number at the end about a thousand times.

Thanks for any help!


----------

